# Revell Fall Releases



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Images courtesy of Steve Goldman

Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I dont see any info on the Revell '68 Hemi Dart.
a kit I am very anxious to get ( a half dozen or so).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck, lets hope for a Summer release. I may not build Muscle cars but this is a kit I want too. Just a really cool piece.
Chris


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

A 2010 GT Nice but still no Convertible :-(

Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I have been shopping for the Beatnik Bandit, I built one way back in the mid-60s, and am happy to see they are releasing it again. Now I can quit messing around on EvilBay. Boy have they really rooked people over with the new 9% selling fees. I had to give them over $28 to sell a Fine Molds Millenium Falcon, what a rip-off but no real good alternatives unfortunately.


----------

